# Quica waggy tail.



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdsDrQP7tSc
Quica waiting for mommy to come back. Tail doesn't know which way to go!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww cute!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I think she missed you! lol. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, bless the wee soul. So anxious and so excited. What a sweetheart. She always makes me smile.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's such a doll x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Awww!! She is sooo pretty!


----------

